# 10% off Motorhome insurance for Wildcamping members



## Admin (Apr 2, 2012)

Insurance Choice have agreed to give 10% off motorhome insurance to wildcamping members.
They are also go to make a donation to the website for every member that gets their motorhome insurance for them.

So if you are looking for cheap motorhome insurance or your motorhome insurance policy is soon up for renewal give them a call on:

0844 57 30 143

Or click on the link below for a cheap online motorhome insurance quote:

Click here for 10% off your motorhome insurance

Let me know how you get on, it would be nice if we all save money on our motorhome insurance.


----------



## Sparks (Apr 2, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## Admin (Apr 2, 2012)

Sparks said:


> I wonder if this will apply to existing policies or just new custom?
> Not phoning them to find out yet as there's a few months to go on my policy but would be interesting to know.



do you already get your motorhome insurance from them?


----------



## Sparks (Apr 2, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## bigmillie (Apr 2, 2012)

Phil said:


> do you already get your motorhome insurance from them?



Yes same here


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 2, 2012)

*insurance choice*

hi all
i had today filled in an online request for a quote which i am waiting for but having just gone through the form again online it only asks if you are a member of a club, nowhere can you input which club you belong to!! so how are they going to make a donation to Wildcamping?? or give you a 10% discount??

just wait and see what comes back!!

I have one quote from Staverley? of £266.53.

tranivanman


----------



## mumumum4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Our insurance is due for renewal next week, so I've filled in the online form, but it finished up telling me that they would call me in office hours as they couldn't give me a quote online.  Its hard to find anyone willing to quote for a self build, so glad to find another option here.  I don't know if I'll be eligible for the 10% off as my hubby is the main name on the insurance, with myself as the additional driver.  I presumed the member of a club question was the C&CC which we are a member of to get RAC cover for vehicles over 10 years old.  We'll see what happens when they call.  We are at present with Groupama through Adrian Flux

Alison


----------



## Admin (Apr 3, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> it only asks if you are a member of a club, nowhere can you input which club you belong to!! so how are they going to make a donation to Wildcamping?? or give you a 10% discount??



If you clicked on a link or banner from this site, or used the phone number above then they know it is wildcamping.co.uk as it is tracked.

6 people have had quotes so far it will be interesting to see if you get cheap motorhome insurance!


----------



## lotty (Apr 23, 2012)

just filled in the online form and it said someone will phone me back, so we will see what they say?
Mine is due in May so just starting to collect quotes.

Lotty


----------



## lotty (Apr 23, 2012)

lotty said:


> just filled in the online form and it said someone will phone me back, so we will see what they say?
> Mine is due in May so just starting to collect quotes.
> 
> Lotty



They have phoned me back and the basic insurance quote is over £100 cheaper, however it is only 90 day European cover compaired to 365 and there is no breakdown cover. If I want European breakdown cover it is £149 extra? So taking all that into account it works out the same price as Safeguard.
I need to cost up the European breakdown cover to see if it is worth buying seperate? I already have AA cover for the UK on a personnal policy that covers me for any car I am in, including the MH. Might see if i can add Europe to that?

Lotty


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 25, 2012)

*motor aravan insurance*

hi all

I have just been trying to get quote from various companies for insurance on my self build!!

9 companies contacted
2 said they dont insure self builds
6 gave quote ranging from £347.31 to £247 the lower one being highway, and I.C. passed me the best they could do was with Highway at £247 but there is a annual limit of 10,000 which is no good for me as i use my van a lot.

So it seems that with everything nowadays you have to spend hours on the phone/web seaching to find the best deal, then next year they bump up the price and you have to do it all over again!!!!!!!!! frustrating to say the least.

tranivanman


----------



## lotty (Apr 25, 2012)

Safeguard £389 with 365 days european cover, UK and european AA cover, no mileage restrictions.
IC £237 with 90 days european useage, breakdown cover extra £149.
If I go seperate with breakdown, I can get AA european breakdown cover added to my current AA for an extra £85, single trip. 
Making a total of £322, so cheaper than Safeguard.
Just waiting for my renewal from Caravan Club to come through to campare that, they have 270 days european useage as standard but no breakdown.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 25, 2012)

lotty said:


> Safeguard £389 with 365 days european cover, UK and european AA cover, no mileage restrictions.
> IC £237 with 90 days european useage, breakdown cover extra £149.
> If I go seperate with breakdown, I can get AA european breakdown cover added to my current AA for an extra £85, single trip.
> Making a total of £322, so cheaper than Safeguard.
> Just waiting for my renewal from Caravan Club to come through to campare that, they have 270 days european useage as standard but no breakdown.



did i.c. have any milage restrictions? and is yours a self build or coachbuild? I have two speeding convictions but it seems to me that with all the companies It depends who you get on the other end of the phone, usually someone who has not had a lot of experience of life or is it me being of that grumpy old man age!!!!!!

tranivanman:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## refurbisher (Apr 25, 2012)

*Customer is king*

Currently having to sort out 6 insurance policies including motorhome (due this week), home insurance, business liability etc etc. Not many things nice about getting older and wiser (not that old before you start) than understanding that they are trying to make money and need your pennies. First up Home Insurance, one phone call, amazingly £30 deducted, second phone call to them and they agreed another £40 + extra lost key insurance. £70 is more than I earn in an hour so looking forward to a few more hours bargaining, seems a pain at the time but can't stand them winning. Currently with Staveley for M/H, will they win again???? Will try these guys tomorrow and see how big 10% looks like!!! :tongue:


----------



## lotty (Apr 25, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> did i.c. have any milage restrictions? and is yours a self build or coachbuild? I have two speeding convictions but it seems to me that with all the companies It depends who you get on the other end of the phone, usually someone who has not had a lot of experience of life or is it me being of that grumpy old man age!!!!!!
> 
> tranivanman:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



it's a coachbuild. I can't remember him mentioning mileage as it was just a quick converstion over the phone following my message to their website. I will be ringing them back when I have received my renewal notice to compare again so will update again then.


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2012)

insurance choice have motorhome policies with unlimited mileage that they offer through Aviva.

I rang them to see if they could beat my motorhome insurance renewal and they did.

they do offer 365 days european cover but not on all policies


----------



## mustardseed (Apr 25, 2012)

mumumum4 said:


> I presumed the member of a club question was the C&CC which we are a member of to get RAC cover for vehicles over 10 years old.  We'll see what happens when they call.  We are at present with Groupama through Adrian Flux
> Alison



That's an expensive way to get breakdown cover!  I'm with Autoaid who are the cheapest on the market and have had no problem coming out to my 1995 car or my 1983 van!  It's under £40 a year so you could save a lot of money!


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 26, 2012)

lotty said:


> it's a coachbuild. I can't remember him mentioning mileage as it was just a quick converstion over the phone following my message to their website. I will be ringing them back when I have received my renewal notice to compare again so will update again then.



hi and thanks for your reply, sounds like were in slightly different situations, mine being a self conversion so good luck in finding the best cover, which is not always the best price!!

tranivanman.


----------



## Deleted member 17017 (May 16, 2012)

*Motorhome Insurance for Younsters*

Hi all, my daughter and her boyfriend have joined us and bought an Autosleeper. They are both 25 and are wondering if anyone has any advice on Insurance. Cheers

Pete


----------



## murial (May 16, 2012)

*Waiting Quote*

Hi All 
applied online via the link. Some -  one will call me back ! But like most of you I'm not convinced the link is exclusive to wild Camping but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## GregM (May 29, 2012)

I had renewal notice from Caravan guard of £425, SafeGuard quoted me £366 and IC quoted £355 all with breakdown, phone Caravan Guard and they managed to knock my original renewal quote down from £425 to £351 without making any changes to my cover so decided to stick with them.


----------



## John H (May 29, 2012)

murial said:


> Hi All
> applied online via the link. Some -  one will call me back ! But like most of you I'm not convinced the link is exclusive to wild Camping but we will have to wait and see.



Virtually all insurance companies will give you at least 10% off on some excuse or another - do you know anybody who pays the "full" stated price? So don't let so-called offers restrict your research for the best deal. I am with Safeguard and they regualrly send me reminders each year asking for £350 or so; I regularly phone them up and say "is there some way of reducing this?" and I have ended up paying just over £300 for each of the past ten years! Keep your options open.


----------



## Admin (May 29, 2012)

GregM said:


> I had renewal notice from Caravan guard of £425, SafeGuard quoted me £366 and IC quoted £355 all with breakdown, phone Caravan Guard and they managed to knock my original renewal quote down from £425 to £351 without making any changes to my cover so decided to stick with them.



does it not annoy you that they were ripping you off for £74.00 ?


----------



## GregM (May 29, 2012)

Phil said:


> does it not annoy you that they were ripping you off for £74.00 ?



Yes it does Phil but name an insurance company that does not do the same.

There was a bit on the TV (watchdog or something) not long ago about this saying that in a number of cases you could just apply for a new insurance with your current insurance company and it will be cheaper than the renewal quote they've sent you.


----------



## John H (May 29, 2012)

GregM said:


> Yes it does Phil but name an insurance company that does not do the same.
> 
> There was a bit on the TV (watchdog or something) not long ago about this saying that in a number of cases you could just apply for a new insurance with your current insurance company and it will be cheaper than the renewal quote they've sent you.



As you say, standard practice - think of a number, add 10 or 20% and then offer a "discount" - to be fair, it isn't only insurance companies that do it and I assume that some people are too busy or can't be bothered and actually pay the first figure quoted. Wildcampers are likely to be more astute!


----------



## DTDog (Jun 8, 2012)

My insurance is now due so decided to try this 'discounted' site. It seems the standard "Someone will call you back" is the usual answer. I can understand if it's a self build and they need to confirm details,but my van is known entity!


----------



## DTDog (Jun 8, 2012)

Just had a call back from them and it's £60 MORE than my current renewal so doesn't look like I'll be using them this year.


----------



## CHII BUS (Jun 12, 2012)

I have also just had a quote and it was £100 more, it was also underwritten by the same company, Aviva. Tried the on-line quote system on the, dare I say it, Motorhome Facts website which is also underwritten by Aviva and that was within £10 of my renewal quote which is with a private broker who uses Victor Millwell Insurance also as I said earlier, underwritten by Aviva. Renewal cost was £320 on a 1 year old £62k M/H and that is following a recent claim.


----------



## Colmeister (Aug 29, 2012)

*Insurance*

I saved £50 through Insurance Choice, and better cover with less excess. 
Defiantly worth joining Wild Camping.


----------



## Admin (Aug 29, 2012)

Colmeister said:


> I saved £50 through Insurance Choice, and better cover with less excess.
> Defiantly worth joining Wild Camping.



I am glad you got a good result. Although policy can be from the same underwriters there can be a massive difference in the actual policy. As you say you got better cover and a lower excess!


----------



## Oscarsmum (Sep 4, 2012)

The first year was insured with "sure term" as they gave the best deal, last year changed to the caravan club they  beat their deal by £25 this year renewal due next month, have been on a motor home manoeuvring course which entitles me to 10 percent of the policy, think I still shop around at the over50's deals. Slightely off topic I increased the excess on my car to keep the premium at the same rate......


----------



## scyther (Sep 26, 2012)

*campervan insurance including business use*

Hiya
Any suggestions for campervan insurance that includes using the van for travel to meetings, conferences etc related to work (conservation)? Think this would be classed as Class 1 business use C1. Van is a Renault Master 04 diesel professional conversion. Current insurance with 2gether is up for renewal early October, £215 SD+P only.
Cheers


----------



## littleT (Nov 7, 2012)

*Second Car Ownership Requirement!*

Hi everyone

Was just filling in the online form when Insurance Choice gave me a ring. (How bout that for speed of reply!!)
Turns out that there's a requirement to own a second vehicle. I suspect that most probably do have a main vehicle aswell as a 'fun bus'. :drive:

We are about to put our Caddy van up for sale, leaving us with just the camper so will have to look elsewhere!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 7, 2012)

lotty said:


> They have phoned me back and the basic insurance quote is over £100 cheaper, however it is only 90 day European cover compaired to 365 and there is no breakdown cover. If I want European breakdown cover it is £149 extra? So taking all that into account it works out the same price as Safeguard.
> I need to cost up the European breakdown cover to see if it is worth buying seperate? I already have AA cover for the UK on a personnal policy that covers me for any car I am in, including the MH. Might see if i can add Europe to that?
> 
> Lotty







I had a similar experience when doing the " Insurance Quote Rounds " a couple of months back.

Their " Basic " quote was very competitive, but, once you add in 365 Day European Cover and

full European Breakdown Cover then it came in more expensive than Safeguard who`s policy

is all included.

So i went back to Safeguard after a 2 year break from them using " Introductory Discounts "

from 2 other companies whos premiums " Shot Up " after the first year.

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 7, 2012)

littleT said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was just filling in the online form when Insurance Choice gave me a ring. (How bout that for speed of reply!!)
> Turns out that there's a requirement to own a second vehicle. I suspect that most probably do have a main vehicle aswell as a 'fun bus'. :drive:
> ...






Hi there,

Just out of curiosity, how much does it put your insurance up once you include " Commuting " ?

Or can you get along with " Social Domestic & Pleasure " Only ?

The reason i ask is that i tend to find the first 2 questions the insurance companies ask is...

1..........Is it just " Social Domestic & Pleasure " or do you want " Commuting " ?

2..........Where is the vehicle kept....i.e. is it in storage ?

Regards

Graham.


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 7, 2012)

I have just renewed through insurance choice, twas the same price as last year, £200, very pleased with them, no ringing around for quotes


----------



## littleT (Nov 10, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much does it put your insurance up once you include " Commuting " ?
> 
> ...



We have a slightly unique situation I suspect as we work on a farm and live 'a stones throw' away from it, so only need transport at the weekends for shopping etc, so we only need S,D & P. It's crazy for us to have 2 vehicles sat in the driveway not being used. 
The chap from Insurance Choice explained that the policy is structured with a 'holiday type'/second vehicle' in mind and not a camper that is the main vehicle of the household. Even though our 'main vehicle' would be getting about as much use a weekending vehicle. 

A bit of a shame as it seems like most people are getting great quotes from them on here.


----------



## Sparks (Nov 10, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## nickb (Nov 11, 2012)

I had my renewal through a couple of weeks back from staverley head for £352, I had already found a quote for £240 online so when they rang up they went through the policy and once they had put down my  c&cc membership, and the second driver as partner and not named driver, and also the mileage limit from 6000 to 5000 as this was the next bracket down it came out at *£185
Very happy,that's less than the road tax!*


----------



## John H (Nov 11, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> I had a similar experience when doing the " Insurance Quote Rounds " a couple of months back.
> 
> Their " Basic " quote was very competitive, but, once you add in 365 Day European Cover and
> 
> ...




I agree. Since we spend over half the year outside the UK, we too need 12 months cover and full breakdown recovery across Europe. We have been with Safeguard for 14 years (two motorhomes) and will stay with them when we get the new van next year. Our premium this year - and every year - has been within a tenner of the first premium we ever paid (and some years it has gone down!)


----------



## t&s (Mar 4, 2013)

*i filled in the form*

i answerd all the on line questions only to be told they cannot quote on the net and all i got was 
 a standard reply email with a number to ring them after being told we will call you back 
  1/2 hour and still no response 
i can only assume they do not need new customers

sorry phil  they need to respond quickley

so ile renew with lifesure as usual


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 4, 2013)

t&s said:


> i answerd all the on line questions only to be told they cannot quote on the net and all i got was
> a standard reply email with a number to ring them after being told we will call you back
> 1/2 hour and still no response
> i can only assume they do not need new customers
> ...




Took them over a week to respond to my "Online Quote " so much so that i`d forgot about it.

When they did eventually ring back and even with the discount they were considerably more expensive than my renewal.


----------



## Flyboy (Mar 17, 2014)

Any body Know Where My Posts Have Gone Please 
Copy,s Below

I would like a response from AiB Insurance with any information on the matter that might be of any help to me and other readers of the post.

It really would be helpful if somebody with professional knowledge within the insurance field could give some information on this matter. Is this not is the reason why you work within your chosen field.

I Don't think i will be using this company they cannot even be bothered to reply to my post asking if they do a policy for full timer's.

All they need to do is say sorry we don't have a full timers policy.

I wait to see what happens when some one submits a claim form .


----------

